

Why there are so many vid lectures in online learning,why there shouldn’t be - dnt404-1
https://medium.com/@medialab/why-there-are-so-many-video-lectures-in-online-learning-and-why-there-probably-shouldn-t-be-2fad009c30b5

======
dean
The article starts off well. It highlights the unquestioning use of video for
online courses, and imagines better ways to promote learning. It goes on to
cite a report called "Video and Online Learning: Critical Reflections and
Findings From the Field" and discuss 3 recommendations from that report. This
was getting interesting.

Unfortunately, 2 of the 3 recommendations were about how to do video. "Make
the Best Use of Video as a Medium" and "Consider Lightweight and DIY
Approaches" to making video.

Thought I was going to get some insight here. Turned out to be quite
disappointing.

------
badmadrad
I thought that videos and lectures were always known be a supplement and
introduce concepts and ideas. The real learning is the hands on labs,
assignments, and real-world experience which you gain the most value from. But
I still think the lecture has its place. Nowadays, video production is cheaper
than it ever has been so I don't understand that argument either. There are
people making feature length films with a 1000 dollar camera and 500 dollar
software.

